# Tiger Woods Golf Club



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 19, 2009)

Club for members who play tiger woods 08 on pc,best 10 bucks i ever spent...


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Woot!  TW head since 06!  I have 06, 08, and 09 for 360.  I'll be getting TW10 for 360 here soon too!

We need to setup a 4 some and play online.  I think Sneekypeet may play, he did along time ago.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2009)

Been playing TW since 05 but think is getting people play it all the time as i normally play at least a round a day with a friend. 

We play Very dry low to breezy mid ruff on expert. More than welcome to join us for a game all though times we play are normally 12pm-4pm and\or 22:00\0:00am.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 19, 2009)

erocker,sneeky and i play on a nightly basis...welcome to join us for a quick 18 holes   usually around 11 pm EST


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 19, 2009)

heh...golf... club... golf club... heh....


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> heh...golf... club... golf club... heh....



Good way to chill out and play some golf for a hour or so ..Every other game i play involves killing some one or some thing lol...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like tiger woods on pc.i think i have 08 kicking aboot somewere.

Edit my bad it is 08


----------



## AsRock (Jun 19, 2009)

tigger said:


> I like tiger woods on pc.i think i have 09 kicking aboot somewere.



08 maybe but 09 never came out for PC and i dont think 2010 is either.  They apparently ran out of idea's of shi to fix and add. Dam EA BS.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 19, 2009)

what time zone is everyone in?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cst


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 19, 2009)

if anyone wants to play some golf ,we'll be in the Pro Shop EA online meet there. my name on TW is bernath23


----------



## AsRock (Jun 20, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> if anyone wants to play some golf ,we'll be in the Pro Shop EA online meet there. my name on TW is bernath23



Count me out don't play though EA Sport service.  Got used to just hosting a game and playing that way ..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2009)

lol @ the name 

Ive got Tiger Woods 2010 on the 360, but I havent had the chance to play it yet


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2009)

erocker and I are about to start a round, anyone want in?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 21, 2009)

i setup a few tournaments up Online all of them are name techpowerup! join em and show your skills


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 21, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i setup a few tournaments up Online all of them are name techpowerup! join em and show your skills



Pebble beach...you didnt do so hot Erocker whooped you bad!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 21, 2009)

damn i want it to come out on pc s bad and a proper pc version not a port

i have 09 every year i sell the old one and get the new one, i like it play it for a while get board go back to it later on

i liked the 2009 tuning club feature as i allways swing the analogue slightly wrong, i like the face thing to NEEDS good lighting tho and it turns out great


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 22, 2009)

i have successfully created the techpowerup golf club for tiger woods online if anyone wants to join


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 22, 2009)

Reinstalling now. Anyone know if this will work with a 360 controller?

I'll join in a few


----------



## troyrae360 (Jun 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Reinstalling now. Anyone know if this will work with a 360 controller?
> 
> I'll join in a few



If it dose ill buy it, i know 2006 didn't


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 22, 2009)

i believe it does,there were a few people using xbox controller back in the day so it must...also for anyone that wants to join the online club the password is powerup


----------



## AsRock (Jun 22, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> If it dose ill buy it, i know 2006 didn't



Last i heard it does.  As a friend some time ago who used to use one made his game much easier to play.

If there is one thing i don't like about this game is that people with controllers can play it on PC .  With the mouse it gets you to learn your shot.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 22, 2009)

+1 i use true swing vertical myself


----------



## AsRock (Jun 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> +1 i use true swing vertical myself



Sam here, Back about 2 year i used to use a guide as my shots toed like a hell but seemed to got it down to a near T these days.

Maybe i'll install EA's client and play on there service although not needed it to play before as we just do a direct IP connection.

You still need to pay to play it online or what ?..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 22, 2009)

just bought it, ill b down to play in some tournys.. and i have an xbox controller i use for grid and dirt so ill post a yay or nay if it works for sure


----------



## AsRock (Jun 22, 2009)

You do use custom courses too right ?.. Or plan to at least yes ?.

You can get courses from here and the utill to install them. They make you register these days  but waaay worth it...
http://www.coursedownloads.net


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 22, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i have successfully created the techpowerup golf club for tiger woods online if anyone wants to join



every1 join, the pass is powerup . we can get some tourneys with every1


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 22, 2009)

I've got to lvl up my guy.  He sux right now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 23, 2009)

you dont have to pay to play online and we usually play around 11pm EST everynight


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2009)

I joined the club last night.  I'm going to max him out before I show up and get smoked


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a profile patcher. Gives you a ton of loot so you can max ur stats and get equiptment day one.

View attachment Tiger.Woods.PGA.Tour.07.ProfilePatcher-NONSPiN.zip

No worries with the date its all good.

If you cant figure it out LMK, I can try to write up a tutorial.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Sneeky, what about additional courses?  Didnt you link that like a year ago in another thread?  Maybe a pm, cant remember.

Anyways I kinda like replaying it and flying through the tiger challenges.


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks Sneeky, what about additional courses?  Didnt you link that like a year ago in another thread?  Maybe a pm, cant remember.
> 
> Anyways I kinda like replaying it and flying through the tiger challenges.



www.coursedownloads.net Get the program TW Caddie 08.  When you find a course you want, tick "Make My Zip", download it and open it with TW Caddie.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone still playing ?. I like fast but realistic greens tru swing and mid ruff settings v dry.

One of my favorites is Augusta Par 3 ( PGAX )

Just replaced my mouse so little of target now..  Even though my old mouse was the Diamondback and my new one is the newer Diamondback G3 it's kinda screwed my game a little lol.

We could also use this teamspeak so typing annoying messages will not be needed.  Ya know bloop bloop.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone interested in a quick LAN game


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 24, 2011)

Lol, which version? 2009, 2010, 2011?

Wish DonInKansas would return a pm, he got me started w/TW.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 24, 2011)

2008..the last of the real tiger woods games


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gawd 2008 is gonna look so gross at HD+, definately would need a detail mod to look decent.


----------

